

Google Instant Coming Natively To Browsers “In The Next Few Months” - Shakattack
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/08/google-instant-chrome/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
Shakattack
This is what I actually want...think many people don't actually visit
Google.com anymore. Unless there's a fun/creative doodle.

